# LGB/Aster NGG13 Garratt



## Garratt (Sep 15, 2012)

OK, I know it's not a live steamer, but still a nice electric model from LGB/Aster
This is a model of a South African NGG13 Garratt which operates on the SchBB Switzerland 600mm gauge line. 
I thought it may be good to compare it with the recently posted Accucraft live steam Garratt NGG16 

Andrew


----------



## nyccollector (Apr 5, 2013)

Truly a beautiful looking Garratt steam locomotive and the maroon color scheme is outstanding!

Wish I had the money to owned one!


----------



## Garratt (Sep 15, 2012)

Posted By nyccollector on 10 Jun 2013 08:11 PM 
Truly a beautiful looking Garratt steam locomotive and the maroon color scheme is outstanding!

Wish I had the money to owned one! 

I have noticed the asking price has gone up over the past few years.
Grootspoor have one for about $5,500 and I saw another for only slightly less.
What they ask and what they get are two different things though.
I also saw an LGB/Aster Württemberg Tssd Mallet in England for $10,000. No way Jose!

Andrew


----------



## bontrager (Apr 20, 2014)

I have purchased this same model (*LGB/Aster NGG13 Garratt) * from grootspoor.com ( a Scandinavian country?) about 4 weeks ago thru Train-Line-USA. Alex Tillman place the order for me with them.

He hopes to receive the engine, of which he will check out before delivery to me, some time next week. It's supposed to be in mint condition, only a shelf queen.

What power system/ control are you using to run this engine?

Thank you

Bart Zuccala
Murrysville, PA


----------



## Garratt (Sep 15, 2012)

I only run it on few occasions with analogue track power.
Grootspoor are on a canal in the Netherlands. I have dealt with them directly and will not be doing it again.
I once paid for items they could not supply and the money was never offered back, instead substitute items were selected without any communication with me. Strike one, history!
I am sure you will be impressed with the sound of the Garratt.
Just ask to make sure the locomotive is packed well at the buffer beams to avoid it shunting in the wooden box.
Shipping companies tend to drop heavier long boxes on their ends many times as it travels the globe.

Andrew


----------



## bontrager (Apr 20, 2014)

Garratt said:


> I only run it on few occasions with analogue track power.
> Grootspoor are on a canal in the Netherlands. I have dealt with them directly and will not be doing it again.
> I once paid for items they could not supply and the money was never offered back, instead substitute items were selected without any communication with me. Strike one, history!
> I am sure you will be impressed with the sound of the Garratt.
> ...



Andrew, thank you for the response. Analogue track power ( meaning AC or DC?). I have a DC power supply.

Are all of the functions available using your power supply; smoke, sound, lights, fire box glow.

I think to hear the passenger announcements you need the LGB Central Station system.

Bart


----------



## Garratt (Sep 15, 2012)

Bart, it is DC. I haven't run it for a while but fairly certain everything you mentioned functions and I think you are correct regarding the extra sounds. I remember reading something like that. It will need a reasonable size power supply because of the 2 motors. 

Andrew


----------



## bontrager (Apr 20, 2014)

Good news. 

I was informed yesterday by Joann and Axel Tillman ( Train-Line-USA) that my Aster Garratt arrived at their location on Saturday. Alex even went to work on Sunday to test the engines and was informed that it worked "like a charm" It's being shipped to me today.

I also had a DCC decoder and sound system installed by them in MY Accucraft K-28.

I wouldn't hesitate for a moment from buying from them again!

They are very customer oriented.

Bart


----------



## bontrager (Apr 20, 2014)

Garratt said:


> Bart, it is DC. I haven't run it for a while but fairly certain everything you mentioned functions and I think you are correct regarding the extra sounds. I remember reading something like that. It will need a reasonable size power supply because of the 2 motors.
> 
> Andrew


Garratt, received my engine about two weeks ago. Finally had enough nerve to run it today ( looks brand new, just a shelf queen) but had a few questions first.

As you face the tender in the rear on the side closest to you there is a red screw embedded in the corner. The manual shows a counter clockwise adjustment, i think, but the manual doesn't tell what function, if any does it support???

Also what is the brand of the DC power supply that you used??? I have a MRC Power G transformer.

Thank you
Bart Zuccala


----------



## Garratt (Sep 15, 2012)

Bart, my garratt is stored at the moment. I was hoping I could help without opening the wooden box so I checked the manual. The sound volume adjustment is on the tender. I believe this is the screw you are inquiring about.

Page 19 / Operation / Sound.

Sound
This model features a digital electronic
sound system. The volume control is located
on the rear of the coal bunker (Fig. 2). Use
a small screw driver to adjust the volume.
All sound features described below also
can be controlled directly with the LGB
Multi-Train System

http://www.onlytrains.com/manuals/20922.pdf

I have some Lehman 1 amp power packs for testing on a short track and also an Aristo 10 amp.
It runs on the 1 amp but would be very under powered if it had to do any work.

Andrew


----------



## bontrager (Apr 20, 2014)

Garratt said:


> Bart, my garratt is stored at the moment. I was hoping I could help without opening the wooden box so I checked the manual. The sound volume adjustment is on the tender. I believe this is the screw you are inquiring about.
> 
> Page 19 / Operation / Sound.
> 
> ...


Andrew, thank you for your quick response. If I would have read the manual thoroughly It would have answered my question.

I am going to test run on rollers in the next couple of days; have a friend that want to see it in operation.

On a side note, I also picked up a LGB/Aster White Pass and Yukon (Cab# 73) Narrow Gauge Steam engine at a very decent price. That will help with the inflated price of the Garratt (lol).

I read about some of the problems associated with it being a weak puller (on this forum) but I'm not that concerned at this time.

Oh, and one nit pick of a complaint; the roof vents on the Garratt don't open; they should for the price!

Thank you

Bart


----------



## bontrager (Apr 20, 2014)

The manual say only fill the smoke unit half full but there is no way of knowing what half full is.

I added 20 drops of fluid but no smoke. The manual say if the smoke unit is overfilled then the smoke unit will not work.

I turned the engine over and dumpled the fluid. I waited 24 hours and added 7 drops of fluid and the smoke unit functioned properly.

I have very little experience with the suethe smoke units since all of my O gauge engines smoke units are of the fan drived type and require about 20 drops to get started.


----------



## scoooterc (Jul 21, 2014)

I really want to get one!


----------



## bontrager (Apr 20, 2014)

Garratt said:


> OK, I know it's not a live steamer, but still a nice electric model from LGB/Aster
> This is a model of a South African NGG13 Garratt which operates on the SchBB Switzerland 600mm gauge line.
> I thought it may be good to compare it with the recently posted Accucraft live steam Garratt NGG16
> 
> Andrew


Andrew, would you mind if I share your pictures on the O Gauge forum?

They have a "buy anything cool lately" post. I could not take better pictures!

Thank you
Bart


----------



## Garratt (Sep 15, 2012)

Bart, sure you can. I only wish I didn't leave my grubby finger marks on the paint job when I took the photos. 
They are hosted on photobucket, so you can link them from there if you don't want to copy and upload them. 

Andrew


----------



## bontrager (Apr 20, 2014)

Thank you, sorry for the late reply.

Bart


----------



## bontrager (Apr 20, 2014)

Andrew, here is a link to the picture that I pasted on the O gauge forum.
http://ogrforum.ogaugerr.com/topic/...y=34654645652830493&rl=true#34654645652830493.

Also in the box was 2 ea. plastic looking pieces with LGB stamped on them. Any idea where they go.


----------



## Manhart (Dec 27, 2007)

I own a LGB/Aster 20922 and i installed a ZIMO MX699KV in the loco. Description in german:


https://www.beathis.ch/lgb/20922/20922.html


----------



## zubi (May 14, 2009)

One of you could have bought the real thing;-)!! SchBB sold it to VoR: Drakensberg arrives at VoR But Aster/LGB model is a beauty, only second to the real thing. All LGB/Asters are great models. Best wishes from Tokyo, Zubi


----------



## tacfoley (Jan 3, 2008)

Update - this loco is now in revenue service on the Vale of Rheidol NG Railway in Mid-Wales.


----------



## zubi (May 14, 2009)

Terry, the question is where is the one (stolen) that belongs to me... Zubi 








Burglery report - dozens of LGB/Aster locomotives...


Dear All, especially in Europe, Poland and Germany. A few days ago my entire collection of brass LGB/Aster limited edition models, Kiss K-36, Dingler 99 193 (Ts 5) yellow brass Sunset 2-8-0 and numerous plastic LGB locomotives and up to 75-100 pieces of LGB rolling stock have been robbed and...




www.mylargescale.com


----------

